# 2013 SCB Stingray Sport Build Up Thread



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Here is a thread chronicling the build up of our new 2013 SCB Stingray Sport. This boat will be Eric's (SCB Factory) SCB Baffin Cup Tournament Boat and after the tournament we will purchase it from him. Our first Stingray was built for shallow water performance and lacked a lot of bells and whistles to keep the weight down. Our first Stingray had a 175 Mercury Pro XS and the only real option we had was a wireless trolling motor. This new boat is the complete opposite of the first one, it's built for speed and has all the bells and whistles. Eric is always staying ahead of the curve in construction materials and methods and even with all of these options, this new boat weighs the same as the old one did so it won't be no slouch in shallow water. Here is the run down of things on the new boat:

2013 Stingray Sport Charcoal Color
300 XS Mercury Sportmaster 1.62
Regular console moved back
Seat box with insulated livewell/cooler with cushions
Fushion IP600 with Wetsounds 6.5's
Garmin 740s custom SCB dash mount
8' Power Pole Blade
80 lb. Minn Kota I-pilot
All rigging, batteries and charger inside seat box.

Boat will be available for demos the weekend of the Baffin Cup out of Bluffs Landing Marina January 25-26.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good James! Gonna be a screamer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> Looks good James! Gonna be a screamer.


From Bird Island to your cabin in 20 minutes!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a sweet ride. I will take a ride sometime in May or June.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

that thing is sick.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to the completed rig! I'll be down at the tournament and take you up on that ride offer!! Keep us posted!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got to throw in a Wetsounds sub or two to that beast! Sweet ride!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

yellowskeeter said:


> Got to throw in a Wetsounds sub or two to that beast! Sweet ride!


The subwoofer box is actually built in under the console but the sub itself and amp will be added later on down the line. Next year's Christmas present.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good. What color combo are yall doing?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

OffshoreChris said:


> Looks good. What color combo are yall doing?


Black carbon fiber.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucky SOB for getting one so quick lol!!! Great looking boat can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

we are all on the edge of our seats waiting for more pics....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

So when is the official announcement of completion date? I wanna hear numbers. You should name it the SCB Flat Crusher


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Date of completion is officially TBA haha


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Date of completion is officially TBA haha


we are all on the edge of our seats waiting...

Will there be an official press release for the announcement?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

will I be invited to fish on this boat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> will I be invited to fish on this boat?


If me, you, Cool Hand and some others could squash our differences then heck ya.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If me, you, Cool Hand and some others could squash our differences then heck ya.


I hate you too, so there take me on a ride also


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If me, you, Cool Hand and some others could squash our differences then heck ya.


So thats a no then.....:rotfl:


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> will I be invited to fish on this boat?


Lmfao! What goes around comes around! Hehe


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this boat going to break 100 MPH? SCB builds a very nice boat and always has something new to add on them. I like the new seat cooler box. Does a Stingray not get up very shallow? You had your first one built for shallow water so how much different will this one be?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If me, you, Cool Hand and some others could squash our differences then heck ya.


Then i'm out!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All I want to do is drive. Come on by the cabin with your new buggy and hand me the kill switch. You know how to find me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Is this boat going to break 100 MPH? SCB builds a very nice boat and always has something new to add on them. I like the new seat cooler box. Does a Stingray not get up very shallow? You had your first one built for shallow water so how much different will this one be?


No this isn't a 100 mph boat. FTBW's F-22ss is going to break a hundred, Younggun55's boat should be close to 100 also. My new one will break 90. This boat will be able to get up in less than a foot of water but to save props, I always try to idle or troll out to somewhat deeper water.

Railbird, you are welcome to drive it!


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Goin to be a sweet ride.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Pic of ******* Biologist's new SCB Stingray Sport rolling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That's cookin right there.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's cookin right there.


Get u some! 50-60gal fuel, 26"XS on 6400 hard rev limit, 87-88 mph.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My new one will break 90.


Who's?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Man! those Stingrays are nice.Imho they are the slickest boats on the water.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

They are the best looking boat on the water. I just can't imagine doing 90+ on the water. That has to be a seat of your pants feeling.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

2013Shoalcat said:


> They are the best looking boat on the water. I just can't imagine doing 90+ on the water. That has to be a seat of your pants feeling.


Yea these boats that run 60+ i don't get....can you catch fish at at 60mph? are they fishing or racing?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool Hand said:


> Yea these boats that run 60+ i don't get....can you catch fish at at 60mph? are they fishing or racing?


Here we go.........&#8230;


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It's crazy how excited I am for this dang thing to be finished.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Yea these boats that run 60+ i don't get....can you catch fish at at 60mph? are they fishing or racing?


Can you teach me to catch fish at 40mph then please? Doesn't matter if you run 30mph, or 100 except for the guy running faster will have more time to fish since he gets there so much quicker...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> Can you teach me to catch fish at 40mph then please? Doesn't matter if you run 30mph, or 100 except for the guy running faster will have more time to fish since he gets there so much quicker...


No,but i can teach you to catch out of the boat or drifting.Never tried to fish at 40 or 30.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

looks like a sick beast in the making. congrats


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

younggun55 said:


> Can you teach me to catch fish at 40mph then please? Doesn't matter if you run 30mph, or 100 except for the guy running faster will have more time to fish since he gets there so much quicker...


Your talking to a fence post lol wasting your time.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Some onboard GoPro footage from "SCB's Only" torunament.

The first segment is runing across a flat/calm West Matty. You can see a F-22 off my Starboard.

The second segment is in East Matt during a mid-day move.

The last is running back to weigh-in, down the south shore line of West Matagorda. We go by the "Wall", notice how quick we leave it...

SCB's Only!


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol, video looks likes it's in fast forward. Awesome rigs!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

That is so fine


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Nice video! Not my thing since I'm a puss but bad ***** nonetheless.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

When i said I'd be home in 5 minutes I meant it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I love those Stingrays.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Its always good to get there first leave there first and get back first cause remember Ricky If you AIN'T FIRST YOUR LAST RICKY


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> I love those Stingrays.


You can probably get one set up with paddles and save money on an outboard so it doesn't go to fast to fish out of while running.....


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Was it me or was the PP extended a bit?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> Was it me or was the PP extended a bit?


It is down slightly. 
The Blade whistles at speeds over 80 on this perticular boat, and doing so cures it.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> You can probably get one set up with paddles and save money on an outboard so it doesn't go to fast to fish out of while running.....


Thats a good idea,but i have a 22 Shallow Sport with a Chrysler 15hp tiller that works just fine.Two blade prop.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

driving home after going that fast all day must be a drag hahaha!!!! cool video!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

So close!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks sick so far, good late Christmas gift to yourself lol!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Geez man those boats are nice!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Do the seats swivel so you can soak croker out the back?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Do the seats swivel so you can soak croker out the back?


Negative Ghostrider


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

That console is awesome.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, all that money and the seats down swivel? C'mon man...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

scb factory said:


> It is down slightly.
> The Blade whistles at speeds over 80 on this perticular boat, and doing so cures it.


That's a problem that 98% of fisherman will never have lol. Keep building awesome boats. I still think you should contact a film producer and start a reality show.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Wow, all that money and the seats down swivel? C'mon man...


Adding the swivel will more than likely make the seats sit too high.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> Looks sick so far, good late Christmas gift from daddy lol!!


fixed.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

troutphishin said:


> fixed.


Jealous much?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

younggun55 said:


> Adding the swivel will more than likely make the seats sit too high.


bwahahaha....


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Jealous much?


No kidding haha


----------



## addjdd (Jul 26, 2011)

Took a gentleman for a demo ride in a 2012 Skeeter zx20 this year and it would run 75mph. Got back to the bank and he asked me why I would drive a bass boat 75?! I told him "Only cause it wouldn't go 95!"


----------



## addjdd (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously, that is a sweet looking ride! SCB has got it goin on!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updated pics? I bet it's getting close.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

We are waiting on a few parts to get there by tomorrow. All vital systems including engine rigging are done. Once the parts get there, they will be installed and seat box will get screwed down and she will be DONE! Boat will be finished Saturday.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No this isn't a 100 mph boat. FTBW's F-22ss is going to break a hundred, Younggun55's boat should be close to 100 also. My new one will break 90. This boat will be able to get up in less than a foot of water but to save props, I always try to idle or troll out to somewhat deeper water.
> 
> Railbird, you are welcome to drive it!


So is that less than a foot in sand, mud are soft mud.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually the Stingray will get up if it is sitting on the bottom....


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

******* Biologist said:


> Actually the Stingray will get up if it is sitting on the bottom....


X2

I can vouch for this.


----------



## Curlew1 (Apr 15, 2012)

This sucka is charp, I really like that seat set up, need to put one on my cat! If the stingray gets up so shallow what is the Recon for? I thought the Recon was the shallower boat but not as fast?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Curlew1 said:


> This sucka is charp, I really like that seat set up, need to put one on my cat! If the stingray gets up so shallow what is the Recon for? I thought the Recon was the shallower boat but not as fast?


This is why im not a huge fan of the Recon. Although I think its still a cool boat. The Stingray is just an amazing boat.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Lookin' good! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baffin cruise speed*

We've been passed by these boats headed to the land cut and it was like we were anchored up.
So how fast can you run the ditch headed back to Bird Island and crossing Baffin? In a 20-30mph North wind?

Is it just a fly bye deal and hang on or is there some comfort?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That thing is ugly. Send it to me so I can dispose of it properly in my boat storage. You will like my skeeter much more.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Bob Haley said:


> We've been passed by these boats headed to the land cut and it was like we were anchored up.
> So how fast can you run the ditch headed back to Bird Island and crossing Baffin? *In a 20-30mph North wind?*
> 
> Is it just a fly bye deal and hang on or is there some comfort?


Yes do tell, this should be interesting


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Well hmmm, with a boat that runs this fast and shallow, guess I would stay in the shallower water along the shoreline and run back to Bird at any speed I cared to. If the chop is fairly tight, you can run wide-open over it and be very comfortable....will a deep V that tops out at 50-60 mph do better in big swells? I think everyone can answer that....this hull does a variety of things VERY well and is very fast as well.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

******* Biologist said:


> Well hmmm, with a boat that runs this fast and shallow, guess I would stay in the shallower water along the shoreline and run back to Bird at any speed I cared to. If the chop is fairly tight, you can run wide-open over it and be very comfortable....will a deep V that tops out at 50-60 mph do better in big swells? I think everyone can answer that....this hull does a variety of things VERY well and is very fast as well.


LOL What is that supposed to mean ?:slimer:


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

******* Biologist said:


> Actually the Stingray will get up if it is sitting on the bottom....


So I guess in a foot its sitting on bottom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

theyallbreak said:


> So I guess in a foot its sitting on bottom


That setup will draft 10.5 with someone standing or sitting on the front deck. And yes, you can get on plane with the boat sitting on the bottom in mud but that's a good way to wear out a prop quickly and I have only done it because I had to. The difference between the Stingray and the Recon is mainly in how shallow they will run. The Stingray will run in 6 inches of water and any shallower and you are dragging the skeg, but the Recon will run in 2 or 3 inches without dragging the bottom. I ran some demos with Eric in Rockport and that boat pretty much can run if you can see water standing. You can even see in one of the Youtube videos that we are running over a sand bar with three inches of water on top of it and we never touched bottom which surprised me. The Recon drafts a little less and will get on plane in a little less water than the Stingray as well. The Recon is a little less weight sensitive than the Stingray too. On one of our Recon demos we could run 60 mph WOT with everyone behind the console or with two people sitting on the front seat, the Stingray needs all the weight in the back and loses a few mph with people sitting up front. As for the question about how the ride is crossing the mouth of Baffin with a strong north wind, RedneckBiologist was correct, even if the chop is big, if its stacked up decently tight you can run as fast as you want. If the waves start to resemble swells it can get a little rough and you have to slow down to 40 mph to keep from launching off the waves. Of course it has to be really bad weather with really big chop for the ride to actually get rough, not many people fish in the kind of wind that makes the Stingray ride rough or a little hairy, we are talking 30-40 mph winds straight down the bay. Luckily you can run through the meadows and hug the shoreline going to and from Baffin and the Landcut and you can run as fast as you want doing so. I hope that answers a few of your questions. You really have to hop in a Stingray and go for a ride to appreciate the air entrapment hull, it rides over the chop instead of through it and everyone I take fishing in our Stingray is amazed by the ride.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That setup will draft 10.5 with someone standing or sitting on the front deck. And yes, you can get on plane with the boat sitting on the bottom in mud but that's a good way to wear out a prop quickly and I have only done it because I had to. The difference between the Stingray and the Recon is mainly in how shallow they will run. The Stingray will run in 6 inches of water and any shallower and you are dragging the skeg, but the Recon will run in 2 or 3 inches without dragging the bottom. I ran some demos with Eric in Rockport and that boat pretty much can run if you can see water standing. You can even see in one of the Youtube videos that we are running over a sand bar with three inches of water on top of it and we never touched bottom which surprised me. The Recon drafts a little less and will get on plane in a little less water than the Stingray as well. The Recon is a little less weight sensitive than the Stingray too. On one of our Recon demos we could run 60 mph WOT with everyone behind the console or with two people sitting on the front seat, the Stingray needs all the weight in the back and loses a few mph with people sitting up front. As for the question about how the ride is crossing the mouth of Baffin with a strong north wind, RedneckBiologist was correct, even if the chop is big, if its stacked up decently tight you can run as fast as you want. If the waves start to resemble swells it can get a little rough and you have to slow down to 40 mph to keep from launching off the waves. Of course it has to be really bad weather with really big chop for the ride to actually get rough, not many people fish in the kind of wind that makes the Stingray ride rough or a little hairy, we are talking 30-40 mph winds straight down the bay. Luckily you can run through the meadows and hug the shoreline going to and from Baffin and the Landcut and you can run as fast as you want doing so. I hope that answers a few of your questions. You really have to hop in a Stingray and go for a ride to appreciate the air entrapment hull, it rides over the chop instead of through it and everyone I take fishing in our Stingray is amazed by the ride.


10.5 inches leaves fair amount of water around for the prop to grab, then if you need to trench some mud out you have 300 ponies. I have ridden in a few Tallon boats witch are air entrapment hulls. there gunnels are higher witch adds draft.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

James, that helps and we want to check out the Recon for those reasons mentioned.
We just want something that will get across the bay only if needed. Iv been across a rough Baffin many times so just wanted yr opinion between the two boats. I will set something up to visit the shop.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*To croak or not to croak*



Profish00 said:


> Do the seats swivel so you can soak croker out the back?


To soak croaker out of the back, one would have to anchor off the front.

These SCB owners power pole down and get out of the boat and wade.

I am sure it happens, but I have not seen a SCB anchored up soaking croaker.

It's a lifestyle thing!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

I soak croaker out of mine. And a buddy of mine just got a Stingray very similiar to James's and he is probably the biggest croaker soaker on the TX gulf coast. Very versatile boats....wading, drifting, croaker soaking, boat racing, etc...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Southern Croaker Boat.....


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I do not Use an anchor but I do powerpole down and fish live bait only.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That setup will draft 10.5 with someone standing or sitting on the front deck. And yes, you can get on plane with the boat sitting on the bottom in mud but that's a good way to wear out a prop quickly and I have only done it because I had to. The difference between the Stingray and the Recon is mainly in how shallow they will run. The Stingray will run in 6 inches of water and any shallower and you are dragging the skeg, but the Recon will run in 2 or 3 inches without dragging the bottom. I ran some demos with Eric in Rockport and that boat pretty much can run if you can see water standing. You can even see in one of the Youtube videos that we are running over a sand bar with three inches of water on top of it and we never touched bottom which surprised me. The Recon drafts a little less and will get on plane in a little less water than the Stingray as well. The Recon is a little less weight sensitive than the Stingray too. On one of our Recon demos we could run 60 mph WOT with everyone behind the console or with two people sitting on the front seat, the Stingray needs all the weight in the back and loses a few mph with people sitting up front. As for the question about how the ride is crossing the mouth of Baffin with a strong north wind, RedneckBiologist was correct, even if the chop is big, if its stacked up decently tight you can run as fast as you want. If the waves start to resemble swells it can get a little rough and you have to slow down to 40 mph to keep from launching off the waves. Of course it has to be really bad weather with really big chop for the ride to actually get rough, not many people fish in the kind of wind that makes the Stingray ride rough or a little hairy, we are talking 30-40 mph winds straight down the bay. Luckily you can run through the meadows and hug the shoreline going to and from Baffin and the Landcut and you can run as fast as you want doing so. I hope that answers a few of your questions. You really have to hop in a Stingray and go for a ride to appreciate the air entrapment hull, it rides over the chop instead of through it and everyone I take fishing in our Stingray is amazed by the ride.


LMAO.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine!!! if I run out of croaker I know it will only take 15 to 20 mins to get back to Marker 37 and reload. Lol


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

The "Croaker Express"??? Lmao...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Can't wait to get mine!!! if I run out of croaker I know it will only take 15 to 20 mins to get back to Marker 37 and reload. Lol


Yep even in a 20-30 mph north wind as long as the waves are packed close together and don't resemble swells because at that point you'd have to pull back to half throttle to keep from getting launched off said swells, did I get all that right :biggrin:. The statement was made earlier that the Stingray does a lot of things well and I can agree with that but crossing any bay when the wind is blowing 30 ain't one of them, been there done that.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Could you imaging if James and Smackdaddy teamed up for the SCB Bash? Might as well sit back and drink while donating your entry fees.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Southern Croaker Boat.....


:rotfl:


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> Could you imaging if James and Smackdaddy teamed up for the SCB Bash? Might as well sit back and drink while donating your entry fees.


Is it a kayak tourney?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Yep even in a 20-30 mph north wind as long as the waves are packed close together and don't resemble swells because at that point you'd have to pull back to half throttle to keep from getting launched off said swells, did I get all that right :biggrin:. The statement was made earlier that the Stingray does a lot of things well and I can agree with that but crossing any bay when the wind is blowing 30 ain't one of them, been there done that.


LOL So true Mike, but you forgot the part about when the guy in the HO flys past them.:rotfl:


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually the smart guy in the SCB would run the meadows around Baffin in the big winds and be sippin' on a Dos X at Marker 37 when the HO strolled up....

This cracks me up...hey, Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

If going all the way to the cut, you can run your SCB through the back of the meadows and cruise all the way to 9-mile and never get beat to hell.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> LOL So true Mike, but you forgot the part about when the guy in the HO flys past them.:rotfl:


The only scb set up for speed that an HO is going to pass is one anchored up or sitting on a trailer lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lakeandbay said:


> Is it a kayak tourney?


Wow, haters are even dropping my name in the boating forum now. Do you girls have anything better to do? Keep my name off your keyboard. Who gives a **** if i fish out of a kayak, none of anyones concern. I think people are ****** because they go out and get skunked in their big boy boats and i can catch fish a couple of miles from where i launch.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sitting in a deer stand reading all of this and it makes passing time great. 

James, my buddies boat was in rigging right behind yours last week and is slated to be the last one finished for 2012. Y'all should race em, his is supposed to haul ***** also. Well I guess they all haul *****! Looks like my 23 cat will stay in storage for a few trips lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks likes sweet ride!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I like my big boy boat and when it's real real shallow I take my kiddie kayak.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> The only scb set up for speed that an HO is going to pass is one anchored up or sitting on a trailer lol


Iirc, there were a few LS's that would hang, outside of the ditch of course. Seem to remember stories of bein smoked in the ditch only to catch up and pass in the bay. I'm thinking SCB might be my next rig though. They seen to tame the wx, everytime I see a video of one its <1' seas.

Nice boat James, helluva Christmas present. Hope it's a fish catching machine.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Question...*

Was the bottom of these boats splashed from say a Daytona Cat or something? Or is it a complete new design. Bottom of these boats are the spitting image of the boat I listed above is why I asked. Believe you me I am honestly not trying to start a pissin' match, just curious more than anything. I love boats. Not the 10% change to call them your own either. Seriously, Just curious.

My thoughts....I raced boats for many years and racing/going fast is a bunch of dadgum WORK! So I had two boats. When I went racing I grabbed the Ally, when I went fishing, I took the fishing rig. Fishing was and is relaxing to me. If you think "cruising" over the century mark is relaxing you've lost your mind. When I was done with a weekend of racing I couldn't hardly move my shoulders, arms and back to drive the three or four states it took to get back home. Why I quit all together actually...well that and because of it just got to be no fun anymore. Funny what old age and hitting the water HARD will do to ya!

I reckon what I am saying is if ya get the go fast bug most people lean toward a purpose built rig that is designed and built to GO FAST. Simply because it is SAFER and more efficient with power. Then again, all my time out on the bays fishing, I can recall less than a hand full of "ice cream" days that would even tempt me to open a max HP boat up and let er' eat!

Just My .02. Ya'll for goodness sakes be careful. Fast is addictive and relaxing is pretty good too. Sides, I might spill my dadgum drink going that Got Dang fast on the bays. Liquid Gold ain't cheap.

D~


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Boy, were do I begin...
How about, your shoulders are sore not from going 100mph, but from driving that Allison. 

A properly build & balanced air entrapment Cat or Modified Tunnel hull are very stable at speed. 
A vee or pad vee? Let's just say you already know the answer to that ("Allison Swim Team"). 
Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of respect for Allison Boats as innovators and quality, I just have no use for a vee or pad vee at speeds over 65mph.

Btw, There are many performance air entrapment manufactures out there, we are simply just one that builds our hulls to fish.

The reason for me building this type of hull is that I wanted to go faster, but do it safe and securely. That eliminated vee bottoms. Air entrapment tunnel technology was the clear choice for me.

Lets continue to keep it safe out there for all.

Merry Christmas 2Cool!
SCB Factory


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Could you imaging if James and Smackdaddy teamed up for the SCB Bash? Might as well sit back and drink while donating your entry fees.


LOL...SD only fishes out of a conoe,might have to be a conoe bash..h:

www.schmuckdaddyconoebash.com


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool Hand said:


> LOL...SD only fishes out of a conoe,might have to be a conoe bash..h:
> 
> www.schmuckdaddyconoebash.com


Maybe he can upgrade to a Gheenoe-weenie. Probably better for "angry guide" trips.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Muster said:


> Maybe he can upgrade to a Gheenoe-weenie. Probably better for "angry guide" trips.


:cop:....never seen a guide that mad.How long has he been guiding that mad?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have drivin Allison, bullet, gambler/sterling and I strongly beleave these boats are not for everyday people. The are dangerous boat if you do not no how to drove a pad v hull on top end. They are good boats if you have the seat time and know how the boat reacts to chinewalk on topend. At 90 to 100+ mph a inch feels like feet when that boat starts walking. I have watched a few guys on t bed that I'm amazed they didn't get thrown out of the boat when they got squarely and took their foot off the gas instead of driving through it and when the hull caught a chine and slapped down sideways. Hey you me Eric yea may have the seat time but they average guy no. I have never drivin one of Eric's 90 + mph hulls but from the film I have seen they look rock sold and that they seem to run flat with a lot more hull surface then the boats I said above.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

In other words guys when you run a SCB its a nana nana bo bo you can't catch me lol my kids love reading these post


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Boat is done, will post pictures in the morning. Eric is going to run her tomorrow and with this cold air, it should break 90.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It is finished.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice rig. No trim tabs? You have to have trim tabs what's going to keep it from wanting to fly? JK. Great boat very nice fishing rig.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW!! Thats one sweet,slick looking ride!!! Congrats!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... all I know is, that is definitely a thing of beauty!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Beauty for sure


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like an SCB. I wish my daddy spoiled me.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Daddy*



Long Pole said:


> Looks like an SCB. I wish my daddy spoiled me.


Did you learn any manners?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Did you learn any manners?


Did you learn not to speak unless spoken to?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Did you learn not to speak unless spoken to?


Did you know this is a PUBLIC FORUM. If you want it private, Find a chat room somewhere. Maybe, "Lonely jealous guys only".


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

BaffinBayAg said:


> To soak croaker out of the back, one would have to anchor off the front.
> 
> These SCB owners power pole down and get out of the boat and wade.
> 
> ...


this isn't always true....

i've been on an SCB with a guy who soaked croaker. as a matter of fact, his SCB was black and green w/ a 175xs sport from corpus christi and i don't believe he caught any fish with them. the guy fishing artificials (me, of course) caught plenty. hmmm....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

A 175 on a SCB? Sounds underpowered


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

32D??? Too small!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

corykj said:


> this isn't always true....
> 
> i've been on an SCB with a guy who soaked croaker. as a matter of fact, his SCB was black and green w/ a 175xs sport from corpus christi and i don't believe he caught any fish with them. the guy fishing artificials (me, of course) caught plenty. hmmm....


Once I switched over to lures that day we all slammed them. I don't throw croakers anymore but I will soak some live shrimp in the Landcut. I enjoy throwing plastics more but I have no shame using some live bait.


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a nice boat I just can't believe someone would pay that kinda of money and not get a prop. To each his own I guess.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

gettintightsucka said:


> That's a nice boat I just can't believe someone would pay that kinda of money and not get a prop. To each his own I guess.


I bet they test no less then 5 props.


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> I bet they test no less then 5 props.


Why would they do that? The specs should be the same as the last one they built.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Did we hit 90mph?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

gettintightsucka said:


> Why would they do that? The specs should be the same as the last one they built.


Everyone's tournament load is different. Gotta account for 8 rods vs 12. Plus if they are croaker soakers, that's a livewell with $60 in it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

gettintightsucka said:


> Why would they do that? The specs should be the same as the last one they built.


Custom boat. All different setups. Shallow water prop/ top end prop/ mid range prop.


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Custom boat. All different setups. Shallow water prop/ top end prop/ mid range prop.


You have any pics of a shallow water prop/top end prop and mid range prop? What should I look for if I ever decide that's what my boat requires?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Did we hit 90mph?


No water at any boat ramps in the Kemah area. Water test tomorrow if the water levels rise a bit. Boat will be running a 28" Pro ET.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweet boat.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No water at any boat ramps in the Kemah area. Water test tomorrow if the water levels rise a bit. Boat will be running a 28" Pro ET.


Not too concerned with holeshot I'm guessing? What should be a ballpark takeoff draft with a large chopper like that?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet ride!! Lets see some numbers! I know you had enough water this morning


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

No two props or two boats are the same.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *No water at any boat ramps in the Kemah area.* Water test tomorrow if the water levels rise a bit. Boat will be running a 28" Pro ET.


Dang drought!

Just kidding. Congrats and good luck James and please wear a PFD and kill lanyard while you are running around at 90MPH!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No water at any boat ramps in the Kemah area. Water test tomorrow if the water levels rise a bit. Boat will be running a 28" Pro ET.


 Soooooo, how did it do???


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Did it hit 90?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

70?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Illgen's picked up their new SCB yesterday.

I test ran this boat in some nasty weather conditions up to 84+ MPH w/ trolling motor, batteries, & 15gal fuel.

Get a good weather day & 90 may be possible.

Thank you Robert & James!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet and congrats to the family!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Hit 85 today on the limiter before my hands were too cold to keep driving. Thing is a beast. It's nice to know there isn't another boat on that bay that can beat us.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations on a fine boat guys! Best of luck with it!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats booking it! Nice

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hit 85 today on the limiter before my hands were too cold to keep driving. Thing is a beast. It's nice to know there isn't another boat on that bay that can beat us.


There will be one soon though


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> There will be one soon though


Make that there will be 2 soon


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Ohhhh ill win that one all day long the donkeys we chase only eat croaker there allergic to plastic lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*SCB Question*

Is there not a concern with air getting under the boat at those speeds 90 + MPH, Seems to me like the chances of hitting a small wave and lifting up the bow just a little would allow the higher pressure below to flip it over backwards at those speeds.
If the speeds are great enough is there someting in the design to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's nice to know there isn't another boat on that bay that can beat us.


Okay


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

jeffsfishin said:


> Is there not a concern with air getting under the boat at those speeds 90 + MPH, Seems to me like the chances of hitting a small wave and lifting up the bow just a little would allow the higher pressure below to flip it over backwards at those speeds.
> If the speeds are great enough is there someting in the design to prevent it from happening.


These boats will run at those speeds in small waves. One has to slow down In big waves. Stingrays designed for more than 100mph.I think SCB is trying to break 100 mph with 300 HP.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

BaffinBayAg said:


> These boats will run at those speeds in small waves. One has to slow down In big waves. Stingrays designed for more than 100mph.I think SCB is trying to break 100 mph with 300 HP.


I think you got your models mixed up, I think there's only been one Stingray break 90. The F-22 that belongs to Josh is the one they are trying to get to triple digits, been a few of them in the mid 90's. The old "X" motors would probably get them there right now but are no where near as efficient as the newer XS engines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

We are trying to break 90 tomorrow with a 32" labbed Pro Et. The old "x" motors were very powerful but as Headed South said they were not efficient whatsoever and they did not like idling for long periods.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Yesterday was a good day. Mine ran 80 fully loaded, 5 batteries, troll motor, two thirds of a tank of gasand a 26 bravo. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

scooba said:


> Yesterday was a good day. Mine ran 80 fully loaded, 5 batteries, troll motor, two thirds of a tank of gasand a 26 bravo. Happy, happy, happy.


 That is SMOKIN!!!! But i bet it COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't you got to break in those motors before you put the hammer down?


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> I think you got your models mixed up, I think there's only been one Stingray break 90. The F-22 that belongs to Josh is the one they are trying to get to triple digits, been a few of them in the mid 90's. The old "X" motors would probably get them there right now but are no where near as efficient as the newer XS engines.


I forget how literal some 2cool guys can be! Stingray, F-22, and Topcat are all probably designed to run 100mph plus. Getting enough power to do 100mph is another matter. Thus, the special effort to break 100mph with a 300XS.

Special effort = lightest weight possible (and still have retail value), no center air stabilization sponson, speed prop that work best at higher speeds, other stuff that I have not personally heard about.......


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

BigBay420 said:


> Don't you got to break in those motors before you put the hammer down?


After 1st hour, putting the "Hammer Down" IS part of the Break-In. Just dont keep it there for more than 10min.

"Merc Racing 300XS - This ain't no sissy motor!"

SCB Factory


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Will it break 90 with smackdaddys canoe strapped down on the deck?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

outlaw38 said:


> Will it break 90 with smackdaddys canoe strapped down on the deck?


Thats the only way my yak will go that fast.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What was the top speed?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

very fast


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

SCB continues to amaze me....freakin SWEET


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> What was the top speed?


So far the record on the boat is 86 with a semi new prop and on the limiter. It is propped for a load and needs more pitch for speed runs in the Winter. Loaded two fatties it's running 81 to 82. This terrible weather pattern has really hindered my seat time and it's almost painful running 70 plus in 40 degree weather lol.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So far the record on the boat is 86 with a semi new prop and on the limiter. It is propped for a load and needs more pitch for speed runs in the Winter. Loaded two fatties it's running 81 to 82. This terrible weather pattern has really hindered my seat time and it's almost painful running 70 plus in 40 degree weather lol.


That is smoking fast, congrats.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Eric is one of the manufacturers that you can really say does everything the right way. Looks great. I cant believe the speed yall are seeing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Eric is one of the manufacturers that you can really say does everything the right way. Looks great. I cant believe the speed yall are seeing!


Eric is the man for sure. Looks like your new 25 foot tri hull has a lot of speed as well. A boat of that size doing 63 mph is nothing to scoff at either.


----------

